# yaourt / yogourt / yoghourt / yaourth [sic] - prononciation & orthographe



## michael1234567890

Toute ma famille dit yaourt, jamais yoghourt. Y a-t-il une distinction notable ?


----------



## FrançoisXV

C'est exactement la même chose, avec un A, un O, un H ou deux.
Le plus utilisé, c'est yaourt.


----------



## Nicomon

Par contre au Québec, vous verrez surtout yogourt, sans h. 
Et chez-nous, on ne prononce pas le t en français.


----------



## Fred_C

Nicomon said:


> Par contre au Québec, vous verrez surtout yogourt, sans h.
> Et chez-nous, on ne prononce pas le t en français.


Dans ce mot-là uniquement ?
(rassurez-moi...)


----------



## Lany

Sur ce mot là uniquement bien sûr, et en effet, ici yogourt est utilisé sur tous les produits de ce nom.


----------



## Nicomon

Fred_C said:


> Dans ce mot-là uniquement ?
> (rassurez-moi...)


 

Oui, bien sûr. Je parlais du yougou*rr*  français, par opposition au yogur*t *anglais 

Voici ce qu'en dit le GDT

La graphie _yogourt_ est la plus courante au Québec, tandis que la variante morphologique _yaourt_ prédomine en France et en Belgique. La forme préconisée au Québec demeure _yogourt_. La variante _yogourt_ n'est pas inconnue en Europe; elle domine même en Suisse romande. Toutefois, la prononciation européenne du terme fait entendre le _t_ final, tandis que, dans la prononciation québécoise, ce _t_ est muet. 
La variante orthographique _yoghourt_ est moins courante.


----------



## niena

Bonjour à tous 

J'ai toujours écrit le mot "yaourtH" et je ne suis pas la seule puisque internet regorge d'occurence lorsque l'on tape YaourtH. La langue française toutefois nous dit "Yaourt" ou "yoghourt" ou encore "yogourt".

Je ne trouve pas d'explication vite-fait pour expliquer ce "H" dans la version "yaourtH".

Est-ce l'ancienne forme du mot que quelques personnes marginales comme moi ont conservées ?

Ou une erreur très fréquente dans l'épellation du mot ?

Merci !


----------



## Aoyama

> La langue française toutefois nous dit "Yaourt" ou "yoghourt" ou encore "yogourt".


C'est ce que je dirais avec elle. Le H de yaourth ne sert à rien (je ne l'ai jamais rencontré), et si on le trouve à droite à gauche de façon erronée  , c'est probablement un phénomène d'_hypercorrection _où on ajoute une lettre "pour faire bien" ou "être sûr" ...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour Niena et bienvenue sur le forum !

D'accord avec Aoyama, et l'étymologie du mot va à l'encontre de cette graphie.


----------



## Aoyama

Quand j'étais gamin, dans l'autre siècle, on parlait de youyourt à la cantoche. Ca ne se trouve pas sur Google .

Erreur, je retire, ça se trouve : http://blog.famille-guivarch.fr/post/2009/02/10/Langage et ailleurs...


----------



## Maître Capello

En Suisse, nous écrivons _yogourt_ sans _h_ comme au Québec (ou plus rarement _yog*h*ourt_), mais nous prononçons le _t_ final. 

Quoi qu'il en soit, pour ce qui est du _h_, il est vrai qu'il ne se justifie pas étymologiquement, mais le terme s'est écrit de bien des manières de par le passé (_yogourt*h*_, _yog*h*ourt*h*, yo*h*ourt_, _ya*h*ourt_, _ya*h*ourt*h*_,  etc.). Il est quand même étonnant qu'il soit finalement accepté dans _yoghourt_ et non dans _yaourth_…


----------



## Aoyama

Il reste qu'en France, la prononciation "yogourt" (et ses variantes) est rare. On dit "yaourt" (et ses variantes). Certaines personnes ne prononcent pas le t.


----------



## geostan

Et l'observation du TFL:

*Prononc. et Orth.:* [jauʀt], [jɔguʀt], [jogu:ʀ]. _Yaourt_ et _yogourt_ sont auj. les formes les plus admises (v. _Lar. Lang. fr._ et Rob. 1985). Mais les var. sont nombreuses, plus ou moins fréq. et vieillies:


----------



## niena

parfait merci ! 
je suis probablement atteinte d'un syndrome d'hypercorrection depuis l'enfance. je corrige pour de bon cette fois


----------



## limettier

Bonjour, 
la prononciation  [jauʀ] sans le "t" serait possible ou courante?


----------



## Oddmania

Personnellement, je ne l'ai jamais entendue. Je pense que j'aurais même du mal à comprendre le mot sans le _t_. Je comprendrais sûrement "Yahoo".


----------



## Seeda

Hachette 2013 donne /ʼjauʀ(t)/, sous-entendant visiblement que la prononciation du T est optionnelle. Je n'ai jamais entendu parler de "yaour", pour ma part.


----------



## k@t

D’après cette source :

*Pour la France *


> L’enquête révèle par ailleurs qu’en France, où *la forme yahourt domine*, *le -t ne se fait pas entendre partout, notamment dans la pointe de la Bretagne*. *Il semblerait que la prononciation sans -t du mot yaourt était plus répandue il y a quelques années qu’elle ne l’est à l’heure actuelle*. Pour preuve, comme nous le signale notre collègue Camille Martinez, le Petit Robert a consigné la variante _yaour_ (en face de la variante _yaourT_ et des variantes _yogour_ et _yogourT_) jusqu’en 1993 (année de la seconde refonte de ce dictionnaire – la première édition datant de 1967, la première refonte de 1977).



Il semblerait qu'en *Suisse *et en *Belgique *la forme _yaour(t)_ soit nettement moins fréquente que la forme _yogour*t*_. Au Canada _yogour _prévaudrait.

Sur *forvo*, on peut entendre la prononciation sans _*t*_ (par _gwen_bzh_ - qui donne les deux prononciations, avec et sans _*t*_ ; par  orthorichard).


----------



## Nicomon

C'est un fait que la prononciation _yogour_ [jogu:ʀ] prévaut au Canada, ou tout au moins au Québec.
Mais on l'écrit bel et bien avec un  « t » : _yogourt_.

Il est question du Grand dictionnaire terminologique (avec lien) dans l'article source de k@t.
Voir à ce sujet le post 6.  Je précise que le site du GDT a été largement modifié depuis 2006 (la citation est maintenant plus courte).

Extrait de cette page de la BDL :  





> La première attestation de ce mot en français remonte à 1432, sous la forme _yogourt_.


 Vrai ou pas? Je n'ai pas cherché plus loin, puisque c'est ce que je dis. Par contre, curieusement, je dis _yaourtière_ (et non _yogourtière_).

Mais ce n'est que près de 12 ans plus tard que je remarque mon horrible coquille. Je n'aurais pas dû mettre de « u » dans ce post.  





Nicomon said:


> Oui, bien sûr. Je parlais du yo*u*gou*rr* français, par opposition au yogur*t *anglais.


----------



## Blougouz

C'est le même procédé de fabrication à partir de lait et de bactéries. Le terme Yaourt (Ou yahourt) est d'origine bulgare, yoğurt (ou yogourt) d'origine turque.
En France les deux termes sont utilisés indifféremment, selon les régions ou les habitudes familiales mais yaourt semble plus fréquent.
Je n'ai jamais entendu prononcé yaourt sans le 't', ce ne serait pas évident d'entrée de jeu pour moi non plus.
Rq: En traduction française yaourt ou yogourt signifie "épaissir".


----------



## Nicomon

Blougouz said:


> En traduction française yaourt ou yogourt signifie "épaissir".


 En es-tu certaine, Blougouz?

Wikipedia nous dit ceci :





> Le terme yogourt est un emprunt au turc yoğurt10, mot qui lui-même dérive du verbe obsolète turc yoğmak signifiant11 « cailler, coaguler », yogourt signifie donc « caillé »


----------



## Blougouz

Nicomon said:


> En es-tu certaine, Blougouz?
> 
> Wikipedia nous dit ceci :


Ah la bible du Wiki!
Attendons qu'un turcophone nous confirme cela... 
Je ne suis pas certaine car je ne parle pas le turc, mais aux dernières nouvelles, un yogourt n'est pas un fromage et donc ne passe pas par le caillé ( le lait s'épaissit en plusieurs heures par le biais d' une bactérie+température douce).
Ayant fait moi-même et le fromage et le yogourt, je peux t'assurer que le processus n'a rien à voir, et ça j'en suis certaine...


----------



## Nicomon

Blougouz said:


> Ah la bible du Wiki!


  T'as raison, on ne peut vraiment  pas toujours s'y fier.  C'est en général une de mes dernières sources, bien après les dicos.

Mais la référence citée (11) est celle-ci : Diran Kélékian, _Dictionnaire Turc-Français_, Imprimerie Mihran, Constantinople, 1911
Comme je ne parle pas le turc moi non plus, je ne me suis pas méfiée.

Lu ailleurs : 





> Saviez-vous? Le terme « _yogourt_ » est issu de yoghurmak, un mot turc signifiant « épaissir », tandis que le terme « yaourt », employé par les européens, est tiré du yaurt, terme bulgare signifiant « _caillé_ »! [...]
> Jadis, et encore aujourd’hui dans certains pays, le yogourt était une préparation de lait caillé ayant subi une fermentation acide.


 J'ai également lu _yogurmak_ sans « h » et  selon ce dico et celui-ci ce serait : _pétrir, pressurer, malaxer. _
Qui doit-on croire?_  _Dans le fond, je m'en fiche un peu.  _Caillé_ m'avait semblé plausible, parce que je fais mal la nuance entre fermenté et caillé.


----------



## Ladelicieuse972

Quand j'étais petite la marque de yaourt que je consommais, écrivait "yahourt" sur ses pots (maintenan ce n'est plus écrit). Du coup, quand je rédige ma liste de courses je l'écris comme cela. Mais personne ne semble connaître cette orthographe. Rassurez-moi, vous l'avez déjà rencontrée ? Je ne crois pas l'avoir lu dans les échanges précédents...


----------



## Dripweed

Ladelicieuse972 said:


> Quand j'étais petite la marque de yaourt que je consommais, écrivait "yahourt" sur ses pots [...] Je ne crois pas l'avoir lu dans les échanges précédents...



Bonjour Ladelicieuse972 et bienvenue 

C’était une des épellations mentionnées par Maître Capello (#11) et par k@t (#18).


----------



## DearPrudence

Ce n'est sûrement pas un fait mais j'ai l'impression que l'orthographe et la prononciation hésitaient plus il y a quelques décennies. J'ai déjà dû entendre "yog(h)ourt" ("g" prononcé et toujours compliqué à orthographier), alors que maintenant, pour moi et les publicitaires, c'est "yaourt", avec le "t" prononcé. 





limettier said:


> la prononciation  [jauʀ] sans le "t" serait possible ou courante?


Je ne l'ai entendu qu'une fois : chez mon compagnon dans l'Hérault, qui ne le dit plus maintenant parce qu'on l'avait un peu charrié là-dessus (dommage, parce que c'est mignon au final et c'est moi qui le dis maintenant).


----------

